# changing my bike so I can do barspins



## alex923 (Sep 25, 2005)

I have a threadless headset, and I want to change it somehow so that I can do barspins, and the cables won't get tangled. (BTW I have mechanical discs in case it matters) I know this is possible, because someone I know has done this to their bike. I googled it, and I found out that I might need something called a starnut. Can anyone tell me how I can do this and the parts I will need? (and if possible the approx price)

Thanks


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

alex923 said:


> I have a threadless headset, and I want to change it somehow so that I can do barspins, and the cables won't get tangled. (BTW I have mechanical discs in case it matters) I know this is possible, because someone I know has done this to their bike. I googled it, and I found out that I might need something called a starnut. Can anyone tell me how I can do this and the parts I will need? (and if possible the approx price)
> 
> Thanks


Ha another excuse to use the Dans comp webpage ... as mich as they runied BMX there a good resource for parts 

Freestlye Aheadset cap and bolt ... $12.99









You can also run a BMX lever if you get AVID mechinal ROAD disk ! They have shorter cable pull than normal BB7's 
This way you can run a gyro if you want without too much messing with your brakes to get it to work .


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

please don't run gyros (sorry brad, but i hate them, even though john cowan doesn't  )

run your front brake through the thing that Evil4bc just posted above and run all your other cables really long..... then you should be good.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Yeah, get the bolt/star nut/top cap combo for your front brake. 

For your rear brake get an Odyssey Linear cable or similar brake housing. I've seen too many people blow up derailer housing when used for brakes. Derailer housing is not designed for those kind of loads. The Odyssey cable and housing will most likely be too short to run to your disk. I solve this by getting a Odyssey Slic cable and doing my front brake at the same time the Slic's cable is long enough to go back and the Linear's cable is long enough for the front. Plus, you won't need the Linear housing up front.

Gears just use an extra long cable housing.


----------



## alex923 (Sep 25, 2005)

THanks for all the info! I think I'll just go to my LBS and see if they can order the part you guys mentioned.

THanks


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

you can just order it from danscomp.com


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> please don't run gyros (sorry brad, but i hate them, even though john cowan doesn't  )
> 
> run your front brake through the thing that Evil4bc just posted above and run all your other cables really long..... then you should be good.


Dont apologies to me ... I dont run one on my bikes either !


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

Evil4bc said:


> Ha another excuse to use the Dans comp webpage ... as mich as they runied BMX there a good resource for parts
> 
> Freestlye Aheadset cap and bolt ... $12.99
> 
> ...


hey evil do u mind explaining how that would make you be able to do barspins?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

f0ggy said:


> hey evil do u mind explaining how that would make you be able to do barspins?


The hollw stem bolt will let you run your front brake cable through your stem so the front line doesnt get twisted .

The rear can either be really long so it has wrap around the head tube ,
or against JJ's best wishes you could run a gyro with a BMX lever and Avid BB7 road caliper.

Or rund a really long hydro cable as the fluid doest bind so you can still use your brakes with your cable wrapped around your bike .

OR get a TR!XER next month when they come out and run a hydro gyro


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Hey evil4bc, i sent u a pm or you could reply on this thread for everyone to read. Whats the scoop on this hydraulic gyro? Prices? Thanks


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

cummings said:


> Hey evil4bc, i sent u a pm or you could reply on this thread for everyone to read. Whats the scoop on this hydraulic gyro? Prices? Thanks


www.TRICKSTUFF.de

I have a few on the way to play around with , they should be here from Germany tward the end of this month , there sending mine with custom braided lines for my disk brakes too


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

wow, the hydro gyro must be complicated...but sweet none the less...does it just work for front, or can you run both through the gyro?


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

free rider said:


> wow, the hydro gyro must be complicated...but sweet none the less...does it just work for front, or can you run both through the gyro?


Its for the rear, you just run the front through the steerer.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i would just go w/ long cables and prewind them before you barspin

but that wont work if your doing lines w/ multiple tricks


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

most of this stuff was just covered in this forum, search it out... I've seen a couple of renditions of that hydro gyro, looks insane, but not that I really desire forking over some buckage for it... and against ihatemybike's tips, I just went ahead and run derailleur cable. Odyssey linear was too short for my avid bb discbrake...
and yeah, I hate gyro's as well. not enough feel for me. But, I was at one time pondering the Avid road caliper with an old diatech dirtharry lever I had, and a snafu gyro, since my current frame has lower gyro stops, but I just removed them and run a long cable now.... no desire for the gyro at all.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

alex923 said:


> THanks for all the info! I think I'll just go to my LBS and see if they can order the part you guys mentioned.


Good idea, I've bought 4 of them from my LBS for $5 each. $13 is a gouge! Probably want $5 more for shipping too....


----------



## curtis-rule (May 9, 2008)

YO i got da answer every one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
if u wann do barspins and whips and dont wanna run a punk ass gyro.......
then do wat i don an run no brakes at all!!!!

that way you can pull spins and whips all day long ! ! ! ! ! !
peace out.


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

curtis-rule said:


> YO i got da answer every one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> if u wann do barspins and whips and dont wanna run a punk ass gyro.......
> then do wat i don an run no brakes at all!!!!
> 
> ...


Go away.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

curtis-rule said:


> YO i got da answer every one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> if u wann do barspins and whips and dont wanna run a punk ass gyro.......
> then do wat i don an run no brakes at all!!!!
> 
> ...


In the running for worst 1st post ever.


----------



## Yuengling (Aug 1, 2006)

curtis-rule said:


> YO i got da answer every one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> if u wann do barspins and whips and dont wanna run a punk ass gyro.......
> then do wat i don an run no brakes at all!!!!
> 
> ...


Word!


----------



## Yuengling (Aug 1, 2006)

Evil4bc said:


> Ha another excuse to use the Dans comp webpage ... as mich as they runied BMX there a good resource for parts


I'm just curious, how exactly did a mail order company ruin BMX?


----------

